# noisy power steering



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

started bus recently left it ticking over for a while and moved it around yard, all was well, then after a couple of minutes power steering pump started to make quite a loud whineing noise the type that they make when low on fluid, noise changes when revs picked up and steering turned (air in system maybe) fluid looks nice and clean, jacked her up and spun steering but no change any ideas would be appreciated 97 model gulfstream with ford 7.5 ltr 460 petrol thanks :?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.

Silly question but you have checked the level of the fluid when cold?? and have you checked the drive belt tension??

You should also check the seal on the lid to make sure it hasn't perished as this can let in water vapour which will seriously effect the fluids boiling point,

My advice would be to do a complete fluid change, jack up the front end and flush the system through at 2000rpm hard lock to lock for about 5 mins.

Good luck

Dazzer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi peabug, I would add to dazzers post that you check the intake pipe to the pump, if its perished it may be collapsing and restricting the oil getting to the pump. Or I have known when a flap of rubber on the inside peels of and partly blocks the pipe.

Olley


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

changed fluid jacked her up ran for a while turning lock to lock,
all seems well very happy but now developed a rattle from belt area, oh dear getting dirty again.


----------

